# Anyone here on POF or other dating sites?



## Alice Kramden

How do I get an alternative email so that I do not have to give out my real one? I do NOT like to give out that kind of info.

Found a dreamboat of a guy on there the other day, but he has since pulled his profile. I didn't get any of his contact info, so I don't know what to do. I do not have any pics of me yet to put up, so I am not ready to post a profile. This guy was something else. Is there a chance he may still be looking at POF, or given up completely. 

Any help or advice is appreciated, thanks.


----------



## FarmboyBill

Im on FO I guess. IF he pulled his profile, which I doubt, he likely isn't looking anymore, but you never know, in a loose, lonely moment he might lok to pass some time. Id more likely guess his time ran out and POF pulled his profile for him

Thing that gets me on FO, Ill get notices of people who they say liked me. When I go in to get the info for her, they say shes been out of the loop for months and they don't know how to contact her. They've told me before that there tweaking their accounts machinery and havnt got everything down pat yet, sooooooooooo/


----------



## mnn2501

Alice Kramden said:


> How do I get an alternative email so that I do not have to give out my real one? I do NOT like to give out that kind of info.


Go to one of the free email sites and sign up:

gmail.com
yahoo.com
outlook.com
and many others.


----------



## newfieannie

that's likely what happened his subscription expired and he didn't renew or he already found someone. I wasn't aware you had to pay on POF but I think in order to be seen you do. I think myself it just lays there dormant until you do an upgrade where you have to pay. jmo though. ~Georgia


----------



## roadless

You don't have to pay to be on it or to send and receive messages.
If you do pay there are upgrages but I don't know what they are.


----------



## Alice Kramden

Yeah, 'bout my luck. Looked at page after page of guys, and this is the only one that was attractive. Those eyes. Wooooo. Have searched some of the others, but there is nothing out there that appeals to me. Of course, I probably won't appeal to anyone, either. They've all set their age limit below what I already am past. Ha. Gad, this is depressing.


----------



## newfieannie

yeah Ikwym depressing is right! I see some of these old guys they look out of shape to say the least but they want a woman around 45 or so and they are in late 70's 80's. they wont get them unless they have a wide wallet. one thing I wondered about. those of you who are on there do you give your true financial situation. they wont let it go through without it. not that they know if it's true or not but you have to put something. I don't feel right about it somehow. ~Georgia


----------



## FarmboyBill

I don't want a woman in her 40s. Im not in my late 70s/80s. Nobody has asked me about my financial condition.


----------



## roadless

I went out with a man a year older than me, I'm 58.
We had a good time, the conversation flowed easily. 
The end of the date he told me he only had dated woman around 40 but made an exception because he liked my profile.

I suddenly felt old! 
Good grief.


----------



## newfieannie

well Bill if you were on POF you had to answer how much was your income. you can't go to the next question without it. I know how old you are Bill. that wasn't directed at you just some of the old coots on there. ~Georgia


----------



## rkintn

On POF your profile stays up unless you hide it or delete it. He may have hidden it or your search settings may not be picking him up if he changed some info on his profile. POF is free to send and receive messages and you can see who views your profile, if the viewer has that option enabled. If you viewed his profile you can see if his profile is under those you've viewed.


----------



## FarmerJoe

His profile could have also been deleted as a scammer. I was messaging with someone on FO then got a message from administration saying they had been deleted because of that.


----------



## rkintn

That happens too. I've noticed several profiles where the pics seemed fishy and when I ran them thru google images they were photos of male models ie they did not belong to the dude on POF.


----------



## Sourdough

I am on "Meet'A-Moose" and I'm communicating with a sweet brown eyed Moose, named "BIG'Nose Sally"


----------



## FarmboyBill

I think under the circumstances Roadless, Id been flattered. That you possibly beat out a 40s somebody.

They don't ask your income on Fo, OR if they did I didn't remember. Wasn't important when/if I gave it.

I kn ow yours wasn't directed at me finnie. I was just making a statement about me. And, possibly, that not ALL men are ALL that shallow. Just somes shallower than the rest lol.


----------



## roadless

Flattered huh?
I can understand why you would say that but it was still weird.
He also told me that I had tbe body of a 30 year old , now that was just darn funny.......I certainly do not but I am height /weight proportionate. ......

While physical attractions is important, I thought he put to much emphasis on it.


----------



## newfieannie

yeah that's the kind you want to be wary about. definitely needs to do a lot of culling on there. ~Georgia


----------



## FarmboyBill

yep, and im constantly culling lol


----------



## Alice Kramden

Morning all, pleased with your replies. Will try to get photos made soon as I can get someone to help out with it. So far I have just been using the search feature on POF, to look at what's there. 

The one guy stood out. He is a professional photographer from a city south of B'ham. He has two motorcycles. I cannot for the life of me understand why I did not try to contact him. Jeeze. Bald, but I LIKE bald men, nothing wrong with it at all. When he took off his glasses for some of his pics, he had the most utterly captivating blue eyes. Gaaa. Some of his photographs he'd made in the mountains were featured, also, with his name/business name on them, and I didn't even have sense enough to remember it. Gaaa. 

Yeah, I've seen some pics that are suspicious. No man in his late 50's has that good of a build, and that much youthful look about him. They are either using an old photo, or a pic of someone else. Like you won't notice the difference when you meet, heh?

Another thing, don't know if you all have run through and searched some of the other dating sites, but the same pics are up on all of them. Either they are listing themselves on all the dating sites, or they are fakes. 

Ultra fake pics on the motorcycle dating sites. No activity on those for a long, long time. 

Bill, I read an article on a men's forum/blog yesterday about that very thing, lying about your income and really, everything to get women's attention. NOT saying you lied, of course, but the guy that wrote the article was telling his readers to lie about everything, just to get the woman. Bill, hon, you keep on being honest and forthright, hold to your beliefs. You don't need a gold digger, not at all. What that guy wrote revealed how shallow he and his readers were. It also showed his attitude toward women. I found it to be contemptible. 

Not all of us are after a man for his money. I have my own, don't need his. While I won't put it that bluntly in my profile, I think I will write something. How about: "I have my own house, car, and income. All I need from you is the pleasure of your company." Does that sound okay, yall?

I have a pic up on here of me on a thread a few days ago. I have since deleted it from my computer, but you can see a little of what I look like. OK, its on Sourdough's singles profile thread on page 2.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

roadless said:


> I went out with a man a year older than me, I'm 58.
> We had a good time, the conversation flowed easily.
> The end of the date he told me he only had dated woman around 40 but made an exception because he liked my profile.
> 
> I suddenly felt old!
> Good grief.


What a .
He 'made an exception'?
Was this the part where you were supposed to drop down and kiss his toes and thank him for such an honor??
What an arrogant wank.

One of the first things I look at is their age preference. If they are 50, and the age bracket is 25-55......I don't give it another look.


----------



## roadless

He didn't have an age bracket listed.


----------



## roadless

What I found amusing was his wonderment at having something in common with and being attracted to a woman near his age!

I really did have fun with him....it wasn't till he told me all this stuff it got weird.

Sorry , not trying to high jack the thread.


----------



## FarmboyBill

I can see where a guy can talk too much and get in trouble. I think women like a talkative man, but he can let his mouth be his downfall. Women however LOVE to talk, BUT there sneaky. They've been talkative since birth, and by now have a handle pretty much on what they say. A sneaky guy can get them to do the same thing as men with a flapping mouth, as most of them go on with joyious abandon as long as they think they are entertaining the guy. But, for a guy to be that sneaky takes YEARS of experience with women


----------



## nehimama

FarmboyBill said:


> I can see where a guy can talk too much and get in trouble. I think women like a talkative man, but he can let his mouth be his downfall. Women however LOVE to talk, BUT there sneaky. They've been talkative since birth, and by now have a handle pretty much on what they say. A sneaky guy can get them to do the same thing as men with a flapping mouth, as most of them go on with joyious abandon as long as they think they are entertaining the guy. But, for a guy to be that sneaky takes YEARS of experience with women


Oh, Good Grief! Foot in Mouth disease, eh, Bill?


----------



## oneraddad

nehimama said:


> Oh, Good Grief! Foot in Mouth disease, eh, Bill?


At least he has new boots. No money, but new boots.


----------



## newfieannie

same as Laura I don't give those a second look. I was going to mention that pic of yours Alice. I can't find it now but I thought that would be a good one to put up. I wouldn't say what I had though re house,money and all that stuff. you don't know what you're going to attract . all I want is a man of modest means and I just put that about myself. if I can't find one without telling them what all I have I wont.no harm in being careful. ~Georgia


----------



## Nsoitgoes

Alice Kramden said:


> They are either using an old photo, or a pic of someone else. Like you won't notice the difference when you meet, heh?
> 
> *A lot of people (both genders) use old photos. I can see no earthly reason for that. *
> 
> Another thing, don't know if you all have run through and searched some of the other dating sites, but the same pics are up on all of them. Either they are listing themselves on all the dating sites, or they are fakes.
> 
> *I know that many people are on several sites. I am on 2 - POF and Farmers Only. I have met a few men from both. All have been nice guys, perfect gentlemen and actually a lot of fun.*
> 
> What that guy wrote revealed how shallow he and his readers were. It also showed his attitude toward women. I found it to be contemptible.
> 
> *I automatically discard any contact that has photos of sports cars and Harleys. Not that I don't like either, but if you have to show them off in order to get someone interested...*
> 
> Not all of us are after a man for his money. I have my own, don't need his. While I won't put it that bluntly in my profile, I think I will write something. How about: "I have my own house, car, and income. All I need from you is the pleasure of your company." Does that sound okay, yall?
> 
> *My profile says "I am emotionally and financially stable and expect you to be so too.*
> 
> I have a pic up on here of me on a thread a few days ago. I have since deleted it from my computer, but you can see a little of what I look like. OK, its on Sourdough's singles profile thread on page 2.


I took a couple of selfies is all. You can probably recover your pic by going to the one one Sourdough's thread, right clicking on your photo and doing a "save as"


----------



## Ellendra

Alice Kramden said:


> Another thing, don't know if you all have run through and searched some of the other dating sites, but the same pics are up on all of them. Either they are listing themselves on all the dating sites, or they are fakes.


Many dating sites share a database. Basically one site pretending to be 1000 different sites.


----------



## FarmerJoe

I think the site Match owns a lot of the free sites. When I was on Cupid they had ads on there and if you clicked on it, you went to the site and they would download all your info if you wanted to join.



> *My profile says "I am emotionally and financially stable and expect you to be so too.*


 I like that. Also "I don't need you to support me" is good.


----------



## newcolorado

*Alice , with a profile like that you will get guys looking for a home. Be very careful . *


----------



## Alice Kramden

Sorry to be so long in getting back, my internet was down all day and all night. Sigh. 

Thank you for the responses. What newfieannie wrote, thanks, I see what you mean, and will change it. 

If I have any more questions, I will ask you all, just bear with me. There's so much I don't know anything about.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

newcolorado said:


> *Alice , with a profile like that you will get guys looking for a home. Be very careful . *


Seriously? In that age group? 
I must be naive. I was taught that having a woman support you was about the lowest thing a guy could do, and you weren't a man if you allowed it. I would live in a tent in the woods first.


----------



## Alice Kramden

Well, they'd have to find where I live first, and that is info I do not readily give out. Not even in the real world. Yeah, I've seen some that would love to come to the house and make whoopee. Ain't happenin', no way, no how. 

But, yeah, thanks for the concern. My address and phone # are closely guarded. 

Oh, believe me there are "men" who are happy to be sorry and lazy, letting their wife work and support them. Too immature to get and hold a job. Got one right here in the neighborhood, in fact. 

Meh. Let's see what happens. I'm actually nervous over doing this. Yall give me some encouragement here! :help:


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

Oh, you can do this. Just keep your whits and go with you gut instincts, first red flag that pops up, send them on their way.


----------



## rkintn

WolfWalksSoftly said:


> Oh, you can do this. Just keep your whits and go with you gut instincts, first red flag that pops up, send them on their way.



This a good advice. Especially the red flag bit. I've done the whole ignoring the red flag thing (second guessing myself and the red flag) and it didn't turn out well. I don't do that anymore.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

Thanks, I think we all have at one time or another. Live and learn.


----------



## FarmboyBill

I saw where some old actress said, It seems like all women marry the wrong man. Guess its part of growing up.

Same should be said by men, and more likely so, as women aren't as easy fooled by the looks of men as men are of women.

BUTT I think we each do as much to ruin our first marriages as we think the other does to ruin it. BUT, like she said, its part of growing up.

I think the old time marriages as a whole, lasted like they did, cause they kept close to their families, who provided moral support and advice, that got them past the hard spots. ALSO, in those days, the shame of divorce was really real. IF one got a writ of divorcement from the other, s he would likely never have the opportunity to get married again. Women had it harder as there was more of a surplus of them due to wars, and over work killing the men.

In WW 1 the Tommies were all recruited together in towns and stayed together in battles. Manny who would have run off, or played Klinger didn't do so out of fear of going home to find that they were shunned by the community for doing it.
I imagine it was the same for people being married. They stuck it out for fear of shame in their communities.

We don't have that anymore, for the most part. Were spread out all over the country, far from any guiding influences from our families and relations. nobody knows us where we live, so we can do pretty much what we please. Get married, get divorced, and nobody in the neighborhood much takes notice of it. No shiverees, celebrations ect. Were on our own, which is fine when were past 50, but was devastating when we wernt.


----------



## Alice Kramden

Well, I'm on there. Their site is so confusing, everything wants you to upgrade ($$, of course) which I can't/won't do, no credit card. So far, some guys looking, but nothing yet that I find attractive. *Sigh* 

And, yeah, I know I am not the most gorgeous thing out there, so there is that.


----------



## newfieannie

stop putting yourself down Alice. you look good! I did up grade. it was only 30 something dollars for 2 months.i really don't have time though for a man right now. summer's coming and i'll be so busy. on the other hand if he has the same interests he'll probably tag along with me. I'll say again I don't know why no one else had to put in their income. could be different up here. I don't know. you know some people think we still live in mud huts or igloos. ~Georgia


----------



## Alice Kramden

Well, one that responded owns a Harley shop. :shocked:


----------



## newfieannie

I tell you something else that happens when you decide to upgrade. it happened to me anyway. I only wanted 2 months and that's what I clicked on but then it kept switching over to 8 months. that's somewhere around 100 dollars. took me all night before it would accept 2 months but I kept at it and wouldn't let 8 months go through most likely there are people who let it go through and pay more than they really want to. ~Georgia


----------



## FarmboyBill

yeah, I thought my subscription would end at 6 mos, But, iots still going.


----------



## Nsoitgoes

Alice Kramden said:


> Well, one that responded owns a Harley shop. :shocked:


:hysterical: Hey, go for it, girl! I actually went to the theater (and lunch the following day) with a guy who drives a Corvette. Unfortunately I lusted after the car more than him. We still talk on the phone now and then, though - as friends.

I think it is scary, but for me at least it was because I felt so lost and "out of practice". It's a whole different world to when I was last in the dating pool. 

At my age I do not look for Johnny Depp. I look for someone that has an honest-sounding profile, who can string more than a couple of words together into an intelligent sentence, and who can make me smile.


----------



## newfieannie

a sense of humor is very important to me too. in fact it's right up there. I think that's what kept my love and I together for so many years. in fact right to the last hour we were making each other laugh. now my second well, I might as well have been living in a morgue. ~Georgia


----------



## Alice Kramden

Hey, I've found two possibilities. The one guy in Carrollton, GA, 58, wants LTR, nice looking, has motorcycle, is pilot, lots of nice pics, built, works out. 

Second guy, Anniston, AL, 63, interested in dating, has motorcycle, is not bad looking. 

clicked "No" on a bunch of 'em. The Harley shop owner, I just didn't like his face. 

Funny, sort of. Some guys look better with a short trimmed beard, when they are bald. For some reason it is attractive to me. Who knows? 

Going to work in a little while, will check back when I get home later tonight. Wish me luck. I've never done this sort of thing before. I feel kinda **funny** picking and choosing. eep:


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

Get your Motor runnin....

[YOUTUBE]rMbATaj7Il8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## FarmboyBill

Nsoitgoes, as to your last para, and that he have a vette lol.


----------



## Nsoitgoes

FarmboyBill said:


> Nsoitgoes, as to your last para, and that he have a vette lol.


Well, the Vette made me smile. Lol. No, seriously, he is a great guy. Just no toes curling. We are going to the theater again later this month. He can't find anyone to go to classical concerts with, so I get to use his spare ticket. Unless he finds someone in the meantime.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

Toe curlers don't need props..they know they have it naturally,


----------



## roadless

Yes we do. :hysterical:


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

Of course there are different kinds of TC's, Levels 1-3.


----------



## oneraddad

WolfWalksSoftly said:


> Of course there are different kinds of TC's, Levels 1-3.



You ever had one that made you grow so big it stretched the skin off you toes ?


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

oneraddad said:


> You ever had one that made you grow so big it stretched the skin off you toes ?


Im not THAT well endowed..lol


----------



## roadless

Oh my , I really did laugh out loud at the banter rdad and wolf!!!!


----------



## newcolorado

*Wolfwalkssoftly*
*I met couple guys down home that was looking for a home. One on SS and food stamps He did have an old and no money to fix if broke down so he said. The other had SS and VA I guess which not much but he said he had plenty of money. I had a job ands house car. Part time and 2 kids. When he asked if my government would stop I said yes, He said you do not need it to live on do you. I said I did. That ended that fast. I was not a rich widow. He was sick besides I found out later. They were looking for a home. *


----------



## Alice Kramden

Hey guys, where do I find my messages on POF? I have looked and clicked everywhere seems like. There is a guy wanting to message me, and I haven't a clue where to look for it. All the site will do is tell me to upgrade, which I cannot do, because I do not have a credit card.


----------



## Jena

Sourdough said:


> I am on "Meet'A-Moose" and I'm communicating with a sweet brown eyed Moose, named "BIG'Nose Sally"


Shouldn't you be figuring on how to get Ol' Sally in the freezer?


----------



## newfieannie

I could be wrong but I don't think you can get a message until you upgrade maybe you can. do you have paypal? that's what I used although I do have a credit card. the least you can subscribe for is 2 months which is 40 dollars I think. ~Georgia


----------



## Alice Kramden

Well, ratz. No, I don't have paypal. I don't keep enough money in the bank to amount to anything, and only use cash. OK, I told him if I couldn't get messages, that I would try to send him another one, and see how that goes. Gaaaaa. Why do they want to make it so difficult?


----------



## newfieannie

oh wait now! I think you still have to have a credit card in order to get PP


----------



## newfieannie

a credit card is a good thing to have. it comes in handy for times like these. most people will only take credit cards these days. I've know contractors to frown on cash. I usually pay with a cc and pay everything off at the end of each month. I had a pair of boots delivered from texas yesterday . had to, pay customs and they would only take credit card. ~Georgia


----------



## Alice Kramden

Thanks, newfieannie! I think I found it. Their site is so confusing. 

On credit cards, well, I don't really have the income to support one. I suppose I could go get a prepaid one if push came to shove. I quit using them 15 years or so ago, I got myself into so much debt with 'em. Much too easy to run it up to the limit.


----------



## FarmerJoe

You don't need to up grade. On POF ... top left says inbox or find sent messages, then there is a box says messages


----------



## Alice Kramden

Thanks, FarmerJoe, I finally found it! Appreciate the help, believe me.


----------



## newfieannie

yes but can she send messages Joe? there is something important you can't do without upgrading I thought. 

as far as I know anyone can get a CC. I have had one since the days of Noah when I didn't have 2 cents to rub together. I still after all those years only have my limit at 3800 although that is going to change here shortly because of all the work I'm doing and if I do more than 12 withdrawls in a month from my accounts I will have to pay interest. never heard of a prepaid cc. jmo. ~Georgia


----------



## roadless

I can send and receive messages on POF and I don't pay.


----------



## newfieannie

well that takes care of that. why did I upgrade? cause I got sucked in and with their wording thought I couldn't send messages. I could just tear my hair out by the roots when that happens. doesn't happen too often to me. the only excuse I have is I'm overworked these days.~Georgia


----------



## RichNC

Alice Kramden said:


> Thanks, newfieannie! I think I found it. Their site is so confusing.
> 
> On credit cards, well, I don't really have the income to support one. I suppose I could go get a prepaid one if push came to shove. I quit using them 15 years or so ago, I got myself into so much debt with 'em. Much too easy to run it up to the limit.


I have a Visa card from my bank it is attached to my bank account, but is not a debit card, and it can be used just like a normal credit card. You would be able to get one from your bank too, mine has no additional fees over the small fee I pay for my checking account.


----------



## FarmboyBill

Rich, whats the difference between your bank card and a bank debit card? I have a debit card from my bank, and I don't pay anything for my checking account. BUT that's due to age.


----------



## newfieannie

I'd be interested to hear that also. what is it's purpose? I have one debit card that lets me into all my accounts. I have a seperate Visa. ~Georgia


----------



## RichNC

newfieannie said:


> I'd be interested to hear that also. what is it's purpose? I have one debit card that lets me into all my accounts. I have a seperate Visa. ~Georgia


I am looking at the card right now and it doesn't say "debit" which all the old cards from the bank did, so maybe it is like a debit but just doesn't have it printed on the card. I know I can use it anywhere and for online shopping just like a credit card, but if I don't have enough (which never happens) in my bank account it won't go through.


----------



## coolrunnin

RichNC said:


> I am looking at the card right now and it doesn't say "debit" which all the old cards from the bank did, so maybe it is like a debit but just doesn't have it printed on the card. I know I can use it anywhere and for online shopping just like a credit card, but if I don't have enough (which never happens) in my bank account it won't go through.


I had to look and my new one doesn't say debit either, but I can still use it as either a debit or credit. I mostly use it as credit for the protection tho.


----------



## FarmboyBill

Ive bought stuff off of E Bay with my Debit Card


----------



## newfieannie

I don't give anyone my debit card no.on line. I pay all that with paypal. I think I heard last week some guy was cleaned out like that. i'd be a basket case. even the account I have set up to draw on for building my house I use this debit card. ~Georgia


----------



## coolrunnin

newfieannie said:


> I don't give anyone my debit card no.on line. I pay all that with paypal. I think I heard last week some guy was cleaned out like that. i'd be a basket case. even the account I have set up to draw on for building my house I use this debit card. ~Georgia


Online I am a huge fan of paypal, I like the separation of my account and the seller. 

I do have a business credit card information keep for road emergencies.


----------



## Alice Kramden

Bill, its not a good idea to do that. If your card number is ever stolen you can be wiped out. The money comes straight out of your bank account. With a credit card, you can notify the cc company and the charges will be deleted, and a new card issued to you. Someone can probably explain it better than I, but using a debit card online is not safe.

Okay, am getting steady responses on POF, but haven't run across The One yet. The responses I've had are surprised that I am different and real, as opposed to the usual female blather they always post up. Heh, yeah, I'm real, and I am different, no doubt.


----------



## FarmboyBill

Good luck in your search. I use pay pal now. They insist on using PP


----------



## newfieannie

actually I think most of us on this site are "different" ~Georgia


----------



## Alice Kramden

Yeah, Georgia, different, smarter, better, all sort of positive attributes flow our way, right? :sing: :cowboy:


----------



## Nsoitgoes

Alice: don't forget that "The One" may be hiding his light under a bushel. Some very ordinary seeming people can be really fascinating.


----------



## FarmboyBill

like me LOL


----------



## newfieannie

yes like you Bill! I have heard a lot of good things about you from people who have met you personally. ~Georgia


----------



## FarmboyBill

Thanks Georgia, checks in the mail.

Don't cash till next Tuesday lol.


----------



## FarmboyBill

You've heard a lot of good things about me, and ive heard a lot of bad things about me. Guess that makes me bout middle of the road. Could be worse. lol


----------



## Alice Kramden

Well, I finally got the nerve up to message a guy and now I can't tell if the silly website has even sent the message. It does not appear in my "sent message" box, another one I sent the other day, does, however. POF is the most confusing mess of a website. You should be able to search by keyword, also. I think so, anyhow. Everything is pointing you to "upgrade" which I don't have the money to do. They are making money off people who register there, even without paying for "upgrading." 

Jeeze, I just want to know if this guy got my message. :hair


----------



## FarmboyBill

its just like going to a auction. People pay to bring something in to sell, and people pay commission who buy it


----------



## Laura Zone 5

If you do not see the 'sent' message in your 'outbox' it did not send.
Just resend it!!


----------



## newfieannie

I find it a bit confusing too Alice. I'm still trying to figure out where to state the people that I don't want to message me. smokers, people who are messaging people just for sex, anyone married. stuff like that.

I logged on last night when I had a few minutes(I don't really have time for a man right now. no one wants someone who's constantly working unless it's someone who's constantly working) although I do relax once in awhile. anyway there were several messages. don't people read my profile. I don't do cruises! not that I can't afford it. I'm just not interested. and I definitely wont fly! that's one of the reasons I stated I'd prefer a man of modest means. figured he wouldn't be able to afford it and wouldn't ask me.i laid everything on the line. I prefer my land and the country.

that one winter in panama city beach in the condo was quite enough for me. I had nothing in common with anyone there. we were all in this gated community and all the women had the same color hair. whatsupwiththat? and the men could hardly move. most you could say about them was they still had a pulse.

most people my age that's all they want to do I guess. lets face it. it's going to take a special man for me and I think they are few and far between. they are only 70. to me that's young unless of course you have problems. all the men in my family that age and much older acted like 40 or younger. I haven't replied to those 3 yet but I always do . it's the right thing I think but I don't see it going anywhere. ~Georgia


----------



## Alice Kramden

Ok, sent a new one, it went through. Keep your fingers crossed, people! 

Georgia, I know what you mean. I get look ats and meet mes from men I have NO intention of doing anything with. I wish I could figure out how to stop it, too. Also wish I could delete the pics of the ones the website insists on putting up that have looked at my profile. If I'm not interested in them, why, why, why, do I have to keep looking at them each time I log in? GAAAA!


----------



## FarmboyBill

yep, I put thumbs down on everybody, EVEN THO I may ask some to, if they care to, talk about their farm knowledge.


----------



## Nsoitgoes

Alice Kramden said:


> Ok, sent a new one, it went through. Keep your fingers crossed, people!
> 
> *Fingers crossed for you.*
> 
> Georgia, I know what you mean. I get look ats and meet mes from men I have NO intention of doing anything with. I wish I could figure out how to stop it, too. Also wish I could delete the pics of the ones the website insists on putting up that have looked at my profile. If I'm not interested in them, why, why, why, do I have to keep looking at them each time I log in? GAAAA!


I think, with the "meet mes" it is because the only way to get to the next picture is to click on either a thumbs up or thumbs down. Just hit thumbs down on them and eventually they will slow down to a trickle. Also, there is a tab or at least a way of finding people that have recently joined, thus you are "fresh meat" if you'll excuse the phrase. That, too, will pass fairly soon.


----------



## newfieannie

Lol! fresh meat! but that is true though. anyway I did answer one of them tonight. I was pounded after working hard until dark in the garden mostly on my hands and knees and that was all I had enough brain cells for until I get a little sleep.

I'm not sure what we would have in common because he hasn't said anything really in his profile. just that he likes car travel and he has gone on numerous cruises. lets hope that's out of his system. I like car travel myself but find it difficult to let someone else drive. I'm hoping he doesn't bother to write back because then I would have to write back and I can see me too busy for the next 10 years. by the way, I think I've lined up a trailer for my land if I can get to see it before someone else buys it. 15000. power is all up and working now too. ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie

well I got a message back from him. I still don't know anything only that he lived in Halifax and then moved to the valley. he's a widower but that's in his profile and that's what I said I preferred. he's not much on typing he said but he wants to talk on the phone. well no, not yet anyway and not for awhile. I got to know more about him and I'm not sure how to draw him out. if I know anything about men and I do I think he's a bit shy myself. he's a nice looking fellow why hasn't he got a bunch of women hanging off him before this. he's been on there a little while. I guess I'm too suspicious. ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie

oh. he did say he doesn't do cruises anymore. that's a plus for me.he does like to drive the back roads of nova scotia which I do a lot of myself. ~Georgia


----------



## FarmboyBill

I happened to write some to a gal tonight myself. She said she didn't think she was all that country as she didn't like country music, and don't hunt or fish. I told her I was an old rocker who didn't hunt or fish either and asked if shed care to talk about what she did do that was in line with farm/garden/homesteading. then I thumbed down on her.


----------



## frogmammy

Georgia, some men just don't talk, especially if they don't know a person. Guess they're afraid they'll say the wrong things, but then when they DO talk, they DO say the wrong things! LOL! My daughter says her husband didn't talk until the 3rd date.

'Course, THEN you have to watch out for the ones who say ALL the right things, too.

Since he's an older fellow, typing may be difficult (as in not learned in school), or he may be worried about his spelling. You could always buy a cheap "burner" phone (10-20 bucks) to talk to him on, that way he wouldn't have your home number until you were sure of him. 

Mon


----------



## frogmammy

FarmboyBill said:


> I happened to write some to a gal tonight myself. She said she didn't think she was all that country as she didn't like country music, and don't hunt or fish. I told her I was an old rocker who didn't hunt or fish either and asked if shed care to talk about what she did do that was in line with farm/garden/homesteading. then I thumbed down on her.


Why?

Mon


----------



## FarmboyBill

I don't want her thinking I like her UNTIL she writes back about her farm experiences. Just cause a gal don't like country music or hunting or fishing, ISNT, for me anyway a reason to like her. Nother reason LOL. Her pic only showed her face lol.


----------



## newfieannie

he's only 70 FM. i figured they all did these days. i took a course in typing when i was 14. he said he doesn't type much but surely he doesn't expect people to give out their phone no so quickly. never heard of burner phones.

he didn't actually ask me for the phone no. just said he could talk on the phone better than typing. i saw nothing wrong with his typing. guess i'll have to ask some questions and if he doesn't give me a satisfactory answer. i wont bother. he does have some lovely silver hair though that I'd love to run my hands through. lol! I'm still thinking shy! ~Georgia


----------



## rkintn

FarmboyBill said:


> I don't want her thinking I like her UNTIL she writes back about her farm experiences. Just cause a gal don't like country music or hunting or fishing, ISNT, for me anyway a reason to like her. Nother reason LOL. Her pic only showed her face lol.



That's some grade school behavior and mentality and likely the reason she hasn't answered back yet. Do you have any pics up? I got on FO to see what kind of competition you are up against. I didn't see your profile but I'm guessing if it's anything like your POF profile, you need to step up your game. The guys I saw all had a lot going for them and didn't seem interested in finding a female farm hand.


----------



## FarmboyBill

Well, My profiles there with around a doz pics


----------



## frogmammy

Ahh, Georgia! You're not watching the right crime shows on tv! LOL!

Mon


----------



## FarmboyBill

Your last sentence tells me that I have not much competition as (the guys I saw had a lot going for them and didn't seem interested in finding a female farm hand).


----------



## oneraddad

rkintn said:


> That's some grade school behavior and mentality and likely the reason she hasn't answered back yet. Do you have any pics up? I got on FO to see what kind of competition you are up against. I didn't see your profile but I'm guessing if it's anything like your POF profile, you need to step up your game. The guys I saw all had a lot going for them and didn't seem interested in finding a female farm hand.



Do most of the other guys having running hot water ?


----------



## newfieannie

well I guess Bill when you look at it like that you're right! you know Bill if we hadn't lived so far apart we could have made a great team. only thing is I'd be welding the whip and you'd be pulling the plough. don't get worried Bill. just kidding! ~Georgia


----------



## Alice Kramden

Still waiting. Evidently he has not been back online in a couple of days. Others are looking, but I see nothing there I'm remotely interested in when I see who has been looking. I know what appeals to me, and 99 and 9/10ths of them on there are NOT it.

Hurry up in Rockmart, GA. Get on your computer.


----------



## rkintn

FarmboyBill said:


> Your last sentence tells me that I have not much competition as (the guys I saw had a lot going for them and didn't seem interested in finding a female farm hand).



If you say so lol. I will give you credit for being very specific in describing what you are looking for and for how you want the first meeting to be.


----------



## rkintn

oneraddad said:


> Do most of the other guys having running hot water ?



They didn't say specifically but I'm assuming that they do lol


----------



## newfieannie

what are they talking about Bill? I thought you had hot water when you moved to this new place. well, that lets me out then. I got to have my hot bath with lavender every night. on the other hand I've dragged it from the well many times and heated it on the wood stove when my water froze up.

that reminds me I have to tell my son again not to throw away my large boilers when it comes time for the metal to go in the bin. I might have need of them if I move home permanently. Georgia


----------



## FarmboyBill

I bought a $350 40gal water heater. It dosnet work. I was going to drain it, but Sis and boy say they want to look at it first. Problem is, When sis comes out we lay floor till LATE, and boy seldom comes out. It isn't bothering me, so I havnt pressed them about it. Right now, I have a dryer right in front of the water heater to be rehooked up, and put in its place beside the washer before I can get near the WH.

Georgia,If your the whipper snapper U claim to be, I suppose the water heater would be fixed by now lol, SOOOOOOOOO I don't think that your the whipper snapper you perport to be lol.

AND yes, ive noticed a sort of commonality between us. Like you, just didn't mention it.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Can anyone tell me what "chronic dater" is?

I 'assume' (I know, big scary word) it's a person that is not interested in settling down, but likes 'going out' all the time??


----------



## oneraddad

Here's a brand new one for $344 and it's very easy to install by one person, just watch a youtube.












http://www.homedepot.com/p/Rheem-Performance-40-Gal-Medium-6-Year-4500-4500-Watt-Elements-Electric-Water-Heater-XE40M06ST45U1/205810725


More


http://www.homedepot.com/b/Plumbing-Water-Heaters-Residential-Electric/N-5yc1vZc1u1?Ns=P_REP_PRC_MODE%7C0


----------



## FarmboyBill

That's the same make and look and color as the one I got. Got it at Lowes


----------



## FarmboyBill

yep it was at HD.


----------



## roadless

Laura Zone 5 said:


> Can anyone tell me what "chronic dater" is?
> 
> I 'assume' (I know, big scary word) it's a person that is not interested in settling down, but likes 'going out' all the time??


Yep Laura, that is what I believe it means......dating multiple folks, just for the sake of dating.


----------



## newfieannie

same as a player more or less isn't it. doesn't really want a partner. date a lot of people and eventually dump them and then go on to another.jmo. ~Georgia


----------



## Nsoitgoes

newfieannie said:


> he's only 70 FM. i figured they all did these days. i took a course in typing when i was 14. he said he doesn't type much but surely he doesn't expect people to give out their phone no so quickly. never heard of burner phones.
> 
> he didn't actually ask me for the phone no. just said he could talk on the phone better than typing. i saw nothing wrong with his typing. guess i'll have to ask some questions and if he doesn't give me a satisfactory answer. i wont bother. he does have some lovely silver hair though that I'd love to run my hands through. lol! I'm still thinking shy! ~Georgia


It seems to me that a lot of men find it difficult to type actual messages. Containing actual information. As a subspecies they seem to be more verbally oriented.


----------



## Alice Kramden

Okay, I uploaded a couple of pix of my silly self, maybe it won't break their website. I think I should put up pictures of the cat, it might get more attention, ha! :hysterical:  :cowboy:


----------



## newfieannie

as far as I can see. we don't have to put our pics on the website . we can wait and only send them to the person we talk to. ~Georgia


----------



## roadless

I don't respond to any profiles without pictures.......I learned the hard way. It is very awkward if there is no physical attraction after I have talked a bit.

I also think many men will not respond unless they see a picture.


----------



## Alice Kramden

Right. I will not respond if there is no picture.


----------



## FarmboyBill

I don't respond to ANY without a pic. IF they say there a farm girl, and im in there age bracket, or dang near it, Ill ask them to talk about their farm experiences. That even if they don't put in a profile. IF however, im way out of their age bracket I wont respond regardless of what their profile says.
BUTT, in ALL cases, they got to have a pic, OF THEM, Not their cat, dog, horse, car, tractor, grandbabies, water falls, and a doz other scenes ive seen women send.
AND, by now I can tell by a facial pic if theyre way heavy or not.
Ive seen some pics im assuming they thought were funny. It, to me, at least, this seems like a serious business, and for me, jokester that I am, Id save the funnies till later.


----------



## newfieannie

everyone is different. to each his own I have had 6 respond to me and I don't have a pic yet(got to figure it out or get my son to take one) I will respond without a pic. as I said here before I had a man that practically needed a bag over his head. I think he had his nose broke in several places as a child and never was fixed. anyway his beauty was released on the day he passed and he was handsome but long before that I saw the beauty in his heart. ~Georgia


----------



## frogmammy

Ok, long time ago I signed up for POF, then hid my profile. I didn't say much, didn't have a photo. Then looking through things there one day, I ran across a fellow who said he didn't care what anyone looked like as long as they could carry on a conversation and had a couple brain cells. Said he didn't want to actually MEET anyone, just conversation. He named a few things he liked, and they were things I liked.

So, in a "put your money where your mouth is" move, I sent him a PM and unhid my profile (still no photo there!). As soon as he replied, I hid it again.

As of this coming June, we'll have been "friends" for 7 years. We email every day, just about. Finally sent him a picture last summer when I got my passport renewed....figured he'd earned it, just by hanging on. LOL!

And no, it's probably not normal, but it's fine and we enjoy talking, everything from presidential candidates, recipes, gun laws, lawn care, kids, antique cars, wars, Survivor, Big Bang, real estate, dogs, cameras, etc....it is enjoyable. And he is a decent fellow.

So sometimes, what you get, or don't get, is what you should have.

Mon


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

6 yrs for a Pic? Good Lord, poor guy will be dead waiting for that first kiss..lol just messin with ya.


----------



## FarmboyBill

just had a gal on FO with no profile or pic say she was interested in me. She wrote, (you had me at hello. If interested, a message or flirt back.

LIKE NO CAN DO


----------



## Alice Kramden

Frogmammy, that sounds great! Having someone to talk to is always good. 

Bill, yeah, she's probably sent the same message to 100 guys, whatcha bet? Trolling to see who takes the bait.


----------



## FarmboyBill

yep, that's the way I saw it. kinda like seining the lake.


----------



## frogmammy

WolfWalksSoftly said:


> 6 yrs for a Pic? Good Lord, poor guy will be dead waiting for that first kiss..lol just messin with ya.


LOL! Truth is, I had forgotten about the picture "thing", then remembered when I had the passport photo taken.

Mon


----------



## FarmerJoe

Heyyy... I'm one of those guys. I've run a backhoe for a living, done mechanic work, always thought I was good with my hands. But dang, I can only type with one finger! I usually have a lot more to say, even on here, but end up cutting it short because it just takes too long. If I get chatting with someone on facebook I usually tell them so they aren't thinking I walked out of the conversation.


----------



## Darren

roadless said:


> I don't respond to any profiles without pictures.......I learned the hard way. It is very awkward if there is no physical attraction after I have talked a bit.
> 
> I also think many men will not respond unless they see a picture.[/QUOa picture.TE]
> 
> I've responded to at least one woman without a picture. We had a quite a bit in common from her profile. She decided I wasn't for her when she googled and found out my party affiliation. Then she sent me a picture in case we ever ran into each other.


----------



## FarmboyBill

Im remembering part of a song I wrote 38yrs ago

Bla, bla, bla?
Say sad lines
leave another fool behind
To seal the deal
make sure im missed
as im leaving, drop a kiss

Im dropping you, its no big deal
don't give a ---- about how you feel,

That's all I remember, and its not in that order, but you may see the simerlarity with her leaving a pic.


----------



## Nsoitgoes

LOL. Maybe I just have no standards. I am not particularly swayed one way or the other by photos. Most people choose to put up pics that are the most flattering, which may or may not reflect how they look on an average day. I'll give most contacts the benefit of at least a few messages to see if they create any sparks of interest.

My current crush had one so-so picture and a sparse profile. He contacted me first to tell me he would be moving to the area next month and to ask if I would be interested in meeting. We messaged on POF then by email, now we chat by text or phone. Messaging and email was like pulling hen's teeth but he is much more forthcoming "in person" as it were, so I may (or may not) have a hot date in 5 weeks.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

FarmboyBill said:


> just had a gal on FO with no profile or pic say she was interested in me. She wrote, (you had me at hello. If interested, a message or flirt back.
> 
> LIKE NO CAN DO


I think those 1 line 'flirts' are L A M E.
I do not reply to those.


----------



## newfieannie

Lame is right! I had several "do you like to cuddle" or similar ones. no need to reply to that. ~Georgia


----------



## Darren

I have mixed feelings about the flirts. The "You had me at hello." is one of those automatic things that immediately place the sender at a disadvantage. You never know if you've missed out on a keeper. One woman insisted that any man writing her be able to spell. OK. Using spellcheck is simple enough. 

Internet dating may fool us into believing we can order up the perfect person for us. Good luck with that. It still comes down to a partner that will be their own person in ways you may not be in love with. Finding a partner isn't like going shopping at Walmart even if the website imply it's that easy. Commodifying anything means losing the qualities you may want most.

I know I'm preaching to the choir here. Still, sometimes we ignore what we really know deep down inside. Bill would be advised to check out the ladies whether they've posted a picture or not. Assuming the worse winnows out quite a few. I'd bet there's keepers in that bunch.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Darren said:


> I have mixed feelings about the flirts. The "You had me at hello." is one of those automatic things that immediately place the sender at a disadvantage. You never know if you've missed out on a keeper. One woman insisted that any man writing her be able to spell. OK. Using spellcheck is simple enough.


"You had me at hello".
I received this message, and thought.....did I message this guy?
I was sure I didn't but checked my out box (Haven't been on in 30+ days).
NOPE.
"You had me at hello"
"A dozen roses for you"
"You make me smile"
ETC.

Maybe it's my age? 
But I am 100% more likely to reply if you ask "what are you doing in this photo, or where are you looking to buy a house, or hey wana buy my house" than a 'flirt'......



> Internet dating may fool us into believing we can order up the perfect person for us. Good luck with that. It still comes down to a partner that will be their own person in ways you may not be in love with. Finding a partner isn't like going shopping at Walmart even if the website imply it's that easy. Commodifying anything means losing the qualities you may want most.
> 
> I know I'm preaching to the choir here. Still, sometimes we ignore what we really know deep down inside. Bill would be advised to check out the ladies whether they've posted a picture or not. Assuming the worse winnows out quite a few. I'd bet there's keepers in that bunch.


I have my age thing set 45-55......
It just takes my breath away when I see someone my age has there perimeters set 18, 25, 30-50 and they are 50/52 years old.
I personally have nothing in common w/ a 25 year old.......heck I have a daughter that age. 
I usually pass on those profiles.


----------



## Darren

You're screening intelligently. I think guys that want greatly younger women are missing out. But that's their thing. That's not to say that a May December or December May may not work. It's still a stretch. It's always worked for me to go older. One of the biggest is that older women have been around and know far more than those much younger. They're comfortable with themselves and often don't give a  about the rest of the world. They've truly found and know themselves.


----------



## Alice Kramden

Shout it out from the rooftops, Darren. I wish they would see that. They see my age and keep on driving. Hey, there's a whole lotta nice right here, you'd be surprised. I'm a long, long way from needing the rocking chair and walker, heh!:thumb:


----------



## FarmboyBill

I like to cuddle. Don't chew? lol


----------



## newfieannie

I feel the same way Alice and I'm a lot older than you but I feel I wont ever be ready for a rockingchair. my mother had one but I don't remember her sitting down long enough to sit in one. I just don't feel my age. not yet anyway. ~Georgia


----------



## Nsoitgoes

Laura Zone 5 said:


> Maybe it's my age?
> But I am 100% more likely to reply if you ask "what are you doing in this photo, or where are you looking to buy a house, or hey wana buy my house" than a 'flirt'......
> .


I think a lot of people view the flirts as a sort of ice-breaker. To test whether there may be an interest without having to put themselves on the line. The current equivalent of "Do you come here often?"


----------



## FarmboyBill

I sit in a rocker ALOT. I like them better than a straight chair. I cant stand, so, IF I have to stand, I sit. IF I have to work on something, I start standing, but usually end up kneeling or sitting on the ground. I used to have a milking stool I used for the purpose of sitting while working on something. Don't mean im lazy, or that the rest of me don't work.


----------



## newfieannie

now that's different Bill and you know it is. if I had feet like yours I'd probably just lay there and never walk again. I don't know how you keep going. ~Georgia


----------



## FarmboyBill

People say, Imma turd
but I say Ima tough ole bird
an for those who doubt
I give ya my word. lol


----------



## FarmboyBill

IF you like Medieval reenactments, look at (Gulf War XXII 2013, Camp Life & Battle)
That's the first one that puts you right in the action UP CLOSE.


----------



## FarmboyBill

That's on U TUBES


----------



## nehimama

deleted.


----------



## Alice Kramden

Okay, all you folks wiser than I, tell me what to do. Should I try another message to this guy? He viewed my profile yesterday, but did not message me. Does that definitely mean he isn't interested, or reckon he needs a prod? He is 57, he may think I'm too old? He sure is good looking, and wrote quite a bit about what he's looking for. We have several things in common we both like listed on our profiles.


----------



## Nsoitgoes

Alice Kramden said:


> Okay, all you folks wiser than I, tell me what to do. Should I try another message to this guy? He viewed my profile yesterday, but did not message me. Does that definitely mean he isn't interested, or reckon he needs a prod? He is 57, he may think I'm too old? He sure is good looking, and wrote quite a bit about what he's looking for. We have several things in common we both like listed on our profiles.


I would not presume to think myself wiser than anyone. I would say that we all have our own "styles" as it were. 

If it were me: I would assume that if he received my message and viewed my profile he is either considering whether or not to message me back, or has decided he is not interested. I, personally, would not send another message I would wait to see how it played out. Of course, I would also be thinking "You had your chance, Bud" LOL.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

Do you have a time frame or expiration date? 
But then again, some just need a little nudge now and again.


----------



## Alice Kramden

Thanks. The website is so slow, I'm clicking "No" on pics they put up for me to look at for potential matches, and accidentally click on one's pic, up comes the profile, oh Lordy, this person is going to think I'm interested, oh Lordy, laugh. The website moves so slowly. No way in Siberia would I be interested in that one! Oh, me. :yuck:


----------



## Nsoitgoes

Alice Kramden said:


> Thanks. The website is so slow, I'm clicking "No" on pics they put up for me to look at for potential matches, and accidentally click on one's pic, up comes the profile, oh Lordy, this person is going to think I'm interested, oh Lordy, laugh. The website moves so slowly. No way in Siberia would I be interested in that one! Oh, me. :yuck:


It only shows who looked. Looking doesn't equate to interested. Or I'd have hooked that Hottie from Broken Arrow. LOL. Don't be so quick to judge who you may or may not actually like in person. Photos only capture one static moment in time. People are sometimes less than articulate when asked (basically) "Why would anyone be interested in you?"

Attitude is everything. Lighten up and think of it as a pleasant pastime that might hold a possibility.


----------



## FarmerJoe

> Okay, all you folks wiser than I, tell me what to do. Should I try another message to this guy?


 I say give him a day or two to think about it.


----------



## FarmboyBill

ANYBODY THATS BEEN ON FO

I found there is a page entitled Profiles page. On the L it has pics of women or something. on the right it has hide and b lock. Since I didn't ask them to be hid OR blocked, why did they do so?

ALSO, Is there a way I can just pass on a profile without having to give it a thumbs up or down. I don't want to have to do that until Ive received a message telling of her farm experiences.


----------



## tambo

I put up a profile just to see what you all were talking about. I had a couple message me and I messaged a couple just to ask a question about a photo or something in a photo. I haven't dated in about 4 yrs now and really haven't wanted to. One guy messaged me asked about cuddling total turnoff. I had one message but his pictures and profile doesn't look like we have anything in common. 

Then tonight I got a message from a guy that sounds like we have everything in common. He is a total homesteader, fishes, hunts, gardens, cans, makes his own summer sausage and jerky and is a carpenter by trade. He is 11 yrs older than I am. He looks about as rough in his pictures as I do!! He sounds excited. He said he couldn't wait to hear back from me.

NOW WHAT? I almost deleted my profile today. I actually went to delete it and couldn't figure out how. I did message him back but I have no idea how to proceed and not sure I want to.


----------



## nehimama

Tambo, go ahead and take another step forward. You never know where this will go, and, at any rate, you're under no obligation just because you're messaging.


----------



## Nsoitgoes

Go for it, Tambo. What have you to lose other than a few minutes replying to his messages?


----------



## Nsoitgoes

FarmboyBill said:


> ANYBODY THATS BEEN ON FO
> 
> I found there is a page entitled Profiles page. On the L it has pics of women or something. on the right it has hide and b lock. Since I didn't ask them to be hid OR blocked, why did they do so?
> 
> ALSO, Is there a way I can just pass on a profile without having to give it a thumbs up or down. I don't want to have to do that until Ive received a message telling of her farm experiences.


The pictures are of people who have visited and viewed your profile. The "block" is for your use, to block that person from contacting you. I am not sure of what the "hide" feature does, I am assuming that it hides that person's profile so that it doesn't come up in your searches but I could be wrong on that.

I haven't found a way of just passing on a "Discover" profile. I would assume that most people just shrug and move on if I thumbs up them anyway, so I don't worry my pretty little head about it. I thumbs down anyone that lives too far away or who are looking for "adult fun" or have actual deal breakers in their profile. Other than that I give them a thumbs up. Why not make them feel happy that someone likes them?


----------



## FarmboyBill

Yes Tambo, Id say go for it. It felt great to be talking to a woman on FO who. I knew exactly what I was talking about, when talking about farming/gardening. EVEN THO I was way too old for her wants and needs, and I accepted that, It still felt great to be talking to her, SO, id say, IF hes in your ball park, go wi

N as to your last, It seems to me that, IF I thumbs up somebody, then when we get to talking I find I don't have anything in commion with her, or at least not enough and say, time to shut her down, that she would say, (Well, if you feel like that, why did you LIKE me in the first place. your just like all men, your a player, you just want to get a woman excited about you, then once you've caused her to make a fool of herself, and you've gotten all the jollies from being a jerk, you shut down). Nope, cant go that route.


----------



## Nsoitgoes

FarmboyBill said:


> N as to your last, It seems to me that, IF I thumbs up somebody, then when we get to talking I find I don't have anything in commion with her, or at least not enough and say, time to shut her down, that she would say, (Well, if you feel like that, why did you LIKE me in the first place. your just like all men, your a player, you just want to get a woman excited about you, then once you've caused her to make a fool of herself, and you've gotten all the jollies from being a jerk, you shut down). Nope, cant go that route.


How many of the people you have given a thumbs up have actually messaged you? I would have to guess precious few. 

At the risk of repeating myself: most women of our age are mature enough to not throw a hissy fit when conversation has run its course. We mostly recognize when that has happened. We recognize that a "like" is just the way to get to the next picture. We very rarely get excited about anyone we haven't met in real life, so the chances of making a fool of ourselves over a guy on the 'net are slim to none. You will note I made no comment about "time to shut her down".

You are stuck in High School, Bill. Your reactions are not those of a mature man, and the reactions you ascribe (in your imagination) to these women are more suited to a 15 year old than a woman who has likely been married, dealt with a husband, family and the responsibilities of running a home.

I say this lovingly: if you are seriously looking for a life companion, you need to grow up, live in the present and not the past, and be realistic.


----------



## Alice Kramden

I'm learning many things lately. Guys, hand someone your phone and get them to take a pic of you. If it doesn't look ok, delete it and try again until you get one you like enough to put up. How can anyone make a decision about you if all that shows is a corner of your head, your chest, or nothing at all? Don't you even think about what you're posting? 

Females in the picture. NO GO. I don't care if it is your sister, daughter, mom, and especially your ex-wife, ex-girl friend. It is a turn off to me. Don't want to see another female, raises too many questions. 

Same with pets, animals, cars, boats, motorcycles (even though I love 'em), your house, bedroom (!), whatever. Not interested in all that. Just want a good pic of your face and preferably a good full body shot, if possible. All the other can come later. 

Provocative poses. NO. Get away. POF has a policy about that. You all on here, my fellow homesteaders, would be shocked at what some of these men are doing in their pics. Arg. 

Also, POF does not abide by your search parameters. I have designated a range of what I am interested in, age, weight, race, etc. POF ignores it and sends "Meet Me's" of everything and everyone. Aggravating. I am not interested in 77 year olds, men who weigh 300 lbs., etc. Others have complained about this, also.

Anyhow, the guy in GA was online last night and I sent him a brief "how was your day" type message. No telling how many other women are messaging him, also, and he can take his pick. I think he is very good looking, according to what I like. 

So, good folks, we shall see.


----------



## sharkerbaby

I already "liked" N's latest post but feel it needs an extra "shout out" and should be read a 2nd, 3rd, 4th, and maybe even a 5th time if needed to get her very excellent points to stick.


----------



## FarmboyBill

Well N Considering that
#1, Im sure you don't know all of the women in the world, OR in the US, or in Okla, Or in Creek Co, OR even in Bristow, I have to take your advice concerning ALL WOMEN with a pound of salt lol.
#2 Considering I havnt been in a relationship since I was just outa being a kid, that's all I know, and I don't know of anyway I feel comfortable trying to expand my education.
#3 Considering the last women I delt with were in their 20s, The experiences I had with them, again, is all I have to go on.
As much as I said I worried that a woman would think I had made a fool out of her, I worry as much about making a fool outa myself by trying new things with different age people. I realize that I have changed drastically from what I was 30yrs ago, and that I know women have changed also. I just don't know HOW they've changed, that bothers me, and causes me to pause.

BUT this is all about the mind, mental aspect of a woman. Nothing to do with their looks, nothing to do with their farm experiences.

All 3 of these aspects are what I am trying to deal with, trying to balance to the best of even I can find. Im in no hurry to do that. Why the rush with alla you?


----------



## FarmboyBill

AND, Ive not thumbs up anyone yet.


----------



## FarmboyBill

Alice, WQhat your posting said, I couldn't have said better. you've got your permeters, same as I do, and youll not go past them, same as me.
I see you've seen pics of the same odd assortment of vehicles, animals, other people of other sex in the pics. Do you wonder (What are they thinking)? I sure do.
FO dosent abide by my search difinitions either.
Ill ask you and any women watching this, to judge if my photos show me to good or bad advantage.


----------



## sharkerbaby

OK, well this is just my opinion of course but my fav is the 2nd pic, I'd probably remove the 3rd one (that's the brand of "up-the-nose" photo that someone coined earlier). I also like the reflection in the mirror one even though it's 4 yrs old I think it's kind of "distinguished" and it has the date right on it so... I would probably loose the shirtless ones as well just because for me it conveys the wrong message and it's just not my thing (ymmv - so others feedback is crucial here). That still leave 6 pics and i think that is plenty. 

the next big question is the content of you're profile - as in how you verbally portray yourself and what you're looking for.

edit to add: btw, at first blush if we lived closer and I didn't already know you were so set on the whole "farm girl" thing (I consider myself a dissatisfied suburbanite with the heart of a country girl) I'd likely at least start up some communication with you.


----------



## Alice Kramden

Bill, you look okay to me. 1st pic is good, but lose the hat. Dominates too much of the pic. Lose the shirtless, also. Keep taking shots and studying them, its easy to delete what doesn't work. Try different hands to hold the camera/phone. I look so fat when taken from certain angles, even though I am NOT, so it will take some experimenting.

If you can get someone to shoot a few for you, don't forget the lenses on most phones now give a slightly "fish-eye" effect. You'll want to shoot from a more centered perspective, i.e., lower than eye level to offset that. Ask someone next time you go into the feed store or Tractor Supply or whatever if they will help you shoot some pics. Might be an ice breaker for meeting some ladies, eh?


----------



## FarmboyBill

hmmmmm no I don't think ill go into tractor supply or a feed store and ask someone to take my pic. The song, Your So Vain, comes to mind.
These are the pics I put in my FO ad, so there they are.


----------



## FarmboyBill

Heck baby. You cant even put up a profile on yourself. What would you and I talk about?? lol
BUT, Iffn u feel froggy, Jump


----------



## FarmboyBill

N U oughta go out to the sale on Sats. Theres a lot of middle and old age men out there, ranchers. A few young ones also but there usually married.


----------



## Nsoitgoes

Judging purely on how I would look at a set of profile pictures: I like the second photo the best, followed by the first one, though I agree the hat does rather overpower the pic. I like the reflection in the mirror next best and the Small inset one, even though both those are older. I can't say I like the shirtless ones. As a purely personal thing I hate stubble. Either clean shaven or a "proper" beard is my personal preference but I know that stubble is the current fashion.


----------



## Nsoitgoes

FarmboyBill said:


> N U oughta go out to the sale on Sats. Theres a lot of middle and old age men out there, ranchers. A few young ones also but there usually married.


Thanks for the heads-up. Truth is I am not that worried about having a farmer or a rancher as a partner. All I ask is that he accept that this is what *I* do and that it is highly unlikely that I will stop doing it. I have managed my homesteads more or less alone for probably 20+ years. Even when my DH was alive he worked out of town a lot, and wasn't into homesteading anyway. 

I am not particularly looking for remarriage. My preference would be a good, stable, long-term relationship like Nehi or Shrek so - again - I can do my thing and he can do his when we are not together.

My current Sweetie likes to be in the country, and has an acreage but no livestock. He has a small garden where he is right now, but it doesn't seem to be a passion. That doesn't bother me. I am pretty well organized so I have time for other, mutually interesting, pursuits along with taking care of "stuff" here. For me - as long as I can keep on doing what I am doing - I am much more interested in someone I can talk and laugh with, and who sets my toes a-curling. :ashamed:


----------



## frogmammy

FarmboyBill said:


> .....
> I worry as much about making a fool outa myself by trying new things with different age people.....


Bill, there's a pretty good chance that if you make a fool out of yourself you won't remember it, and if the woman is old enough neither will she.

Mon


----------



## FarmboyBill

I havnt forgot the times I made a fool outa myself in HS. Whaddia u mean I wont forget.


----------



## frogmammy

You're good on rembering old stuff Bill, not so good on something current.

Oh, and you might smile in a picture or two.

Mon


----------



## FarmboyBill

Nothin current worth rememberin, and I thought I had smiled in a couple of them. I can see my teeth. Don't that count. I havnt smiled in so long, that Im afraid to make a smile. Feared ill look like a chesire cat. Im not lyin when I say ive looked in the mirror to see what a smile on me was supposed to look like, and go by how that felt when I left the mirror.


----------



## frogmammy

Bill, you can see your teeth if you put them on the kitchen counter too, doesn't mean they're smiling!

Mon


----------



## sharkerbaby

FarmboyBill said:


> Heck baby. You cant even put up a profile on yourself. What would you and I talk about?? lol
> BUT, Iffn u feel froggy, Jump


ooff, :ashamed: yep, no profile yet. I've been meaning to but....yada yada yada. I have no valid excuse to offer, but I think you just nudged me off my procrastination stool, I'll get to it this weekend when i have a bit more free time.

what would we talk about? I don't know, that's kind of the point of early conversations, surface discuss lots of different things to see if there's commonality and interest. If yes, great, dive deeper and explore more. If no, either keep it friendly and casual or part ways in mutually respectful and mature manner.


----------



## FarmboyBill

How u kn ow my teef aint smilein when I put them onna shelf. Mine are so good I never have slept a night without having them in. I need a reliner, but havnt gotten one.

Shark, I guess that sounds like a weiner to me. I think that youll find me boring tho. I bore myself. Its my surroundings, that engage me.


----------



## tambo

Well I talked to the guy on the phone. We talked about hunting, gardening, our past relationships and how we got to be where we are today. Then he told me how he had to quit smoking dope because his doctor wouldn't prescribe his pain medicine if he didn't!! He said he HAD to have that so he quit. I had already made my mind up I wasn't interested in dating before I even talked to him but I would at least talk to him once just to make sure I was making the right decision. I couldn't figure out how to delete my profile so I hide it.


----------



## newfieannie

I couldn't figure out how to delete either. so where's the hide button? I'm just too darn busy right now!~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie

okay I found the hide button. still can't find the delete. guess that's more or less the same except if I don't find it they will take more money in june. ~Georgia


----------



## Huckleberrie

When I heard about the woman from Seattle who was killed by the man she had been dating for weeks from an online site, I wasn't surprised.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I think I have watched too many crime shows.
Dating is scary.......lol


----------



## FarmboyBill

No deleate MY AD is a different button. Look for Contact Us, and hit it. Tell them to unsubscribe your membership when it becomes time to renew, but it may be smarter to do that a month before time to renew. That's what Im doing.


----------



## Alice Kramden

Newfieannie, it is complicated to delete your profile, but it can be done. I started one a while back and got cold feet about it before I finished. I went to delete it, and found out I had to wait 24 hours to do so. So, after 24 hours, I went in and got it done. There is a bit of bullcrap to go through, questions to answer for gosh sake, but it can be deleted.

You can Google how to delete PoF profile, and it will show you. 

I think the one guy I saw that was interesting has hidden his profile. Darn it. Out of the hundreds of guys on there, the only one I was attracted to, he bugs out. 

I got favorited by some guy in Connecticut, explain that. Long discourse in his profile about how well he would treat his woman. Sure, bud. I deleted him. The cynic in me smells a rat. 

Other responders are not my type, age group, race, or any of the other qualifiers I set, or supposedly set. PoF ignores them. I very plainly stated I wanted to ride backseat with someone on a motorcycle, they never read the profile to see that. It is very frustrating. I think all they do is see my age, and figure I'm good with the old timers, or one of the young studs thinks the old lady is looking for a thrill. Hah.


----------



## FarmboyBill

I magine your gonna find it thin skimming to find a easy rider at our age, AND the kinda guy that youd want to ride behind. I gave my cycle up, 900 Honda 4yrs ago.


----------



## tambo

newfieannie said:


> okay I found the hide button. still can't find the delete. guess that's more or less the same except if I don't find it they will take more money in june. ~Georgia


I found how to delete my account in the help section Georgia. Click help. Look down through the FAQ until you find How to delete account. Then follow the steps.


----------



## newfieannie

got it! I'm gone! that wasn't for me. if I can only get 2 or 3 lines how can I know anything about them to make a decision if I want to meet them or not. I would say you have had a very boring life if after 70 years that's all you have to say about yourself! I could write a book! I'd be bored right out of my scull with some of them. I also read about that lady that was chopped up. I think we'd better keep away from that stuff.

anyway I found out there are 4 widowers on this street 65 or so. course 2 can barely shuffle but that still leaves 2 in good shape too. in fact those 2 have been in here asking me questions about my garden and whatnot for months. being single was not something we discussed though until lately. ~Georgia


----------



## FarmboyBill

Might wanna check to see why they becale widdrers lol.
Yup, IF I could remember it all, I could write a book. Luckily, I don't remember most of it.


----------



## Alice Kramden

Went to the dealership and looked. Can't help but be intimidated by such a big motorcycle, even the one I like and want, the Heritage. I just don't know if I could handle it. Reaching the ground ain't the problem, everything else about moving one around is. 

That's why I'd rather ride backseat. Yeah, Bill, slim pickin's, and not the actor. They've got a good selection of used ones for reasonable prices. 

Jeeze. I'm not happy today.


----------



## frogmammy

If you were in the mood, you could always get yourself a Harley trike. There's some nice ones out there.

mon


----------



## newfieannie

what's the difference in a trike? are they smaller than a regular Harley? that's the only ones my son had for years . I did a lot of travelling with him and I'd rather be on the back too. hard to handle! I was thinking of getting one myself but if I do it's going to be considerably lighter than a Harley. ~Georgia


----------



## FarmboyBill

Aint there a law, at least in Cali that biker chicks gotta have a certain number of tats?? U got all those? lol


----------



## Alice Kramden

According to the brochure the salesman gave me, the trikes, "Freewheeler" and "Tri Glide Ultra" are both well over 1000 lbs running weight. The Freewheeler starts at $25, 499., and the Tri Glide at $33,499. They had one in the showroom, but I didn't look at it, other than a curious glance. You can go to Harley's website and look them up, or any dealers website.


----------



## frogmammy

I can't do a trike any more, but the good thing is, you don't have to lift them up like the two wheeled ones! Not a Harley, but I think MANY, if not most, Goldwing trikes have a reverse. I know the Ridley's do, but don't think they're being made any more (auto transmission).

There's a certain way to get a bike up if it goes down, and it's easy enough for a woman to do if she's reasonably healthy. Look on Youtube.

Georgia, trike has three wheels. Mostly 1 in front 2 in back, but the Spyder/CanAm and a couple others have two wheels in front, one in back.

Mon


----------



## Huckleberrie

newfieannie said:


> anyway I found out there are 4 widowers on this street 65 or so. course 2 can barely shuffle but that still leaves 2 in good shape too. in fact those 2 have been in here asking me questions about my garden and whatnot for months. being single was not something we discussed though until lately. ~Georgia


I wasn't looking and found someone through an offline hobby by accident. I keep telling my friends to go and meet people in the real world. They need to find a companion. Establish real communication and let the friendship grow into something else. Online dating is like a drug. They keep going back for more emotional abuse.


----------



## cindilu

I am on POF, but have hidden my profile, then made it public again. Liking my new life enough right now that I am busy making new friends. Dating if off the table for awhile until I get settled. So how do you delete again?


----------



## Suncatcher

I was on POF a few years ago. The first guy, come to find out by stopping by with a plate of supper, was a very good sneek at being a crackhead. The second one, it came to light that he was "hooking up" on Craigslist and POF six months into dating him. So needless to say...I'm scared of online dating! The good Lord can send me one another way.


----------



## FarmboyBill

The Good Lord, is known for using messingers that people would reject. Hes NOT known for doing what people think He should.


----------



## Suncatcher

It's not about what I think he should do. The point was, if someone is meant for me meeting then it won't be online that's for certain.


----------



## dlink

h wait now! I think you still have to have a credit card in order to get PP


_________
primedating blog


----------



## wildcard

If I keep getting thrown on the couch, I'm planning to be.


----------



## barnyardgal

you go to the top of the page & its says messages or messaged me & click on that & your messages should come up-don't have to pay to read messages~! i never have anyways`
~


----------



## barnyardgal

Can i ask what is FO?Is that a new dating site?? i know about POF ( plentyoffish) but not FO-Thanks~!


----------



## roadless

Farmer's Only


----------



## newfieannie

we have to be so careful these days. a man was punched and robbed just a couple blocks away from me after meeting a woman from POF. looks like she also had a man with her when she met him. they have been arrested. I never thought to see that happen around here. and it's usually from CL that we hear things like that. ~Georgia


----------



## baileyjay

Theres a lot of middle and old age men out there, ranchers. A few young ones also but there usually married.


----------



## FarmboyBill

Welcome to the Forum J


----------



## baileyjay

Hello and welcome aboard


______
dateladies


----------



## FarmboyBill

Well, tell us about yourself.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

So I had been chatting on POF w/ a man for about 2 weeks......then poof he disappeared.

So sad. I would have loved to meet him.


----------



## FarmboyBill

I guess Bailey J went the same way lol


----------



## Nsoitgoes

Laura Zone 5 said:


> So I had been chatting on POF w/ a man for about 2 weeks......then poof he disappeared.
> 
> So sad. I would have loved to meet him.


Maybe there is a perfectly good reason for him not being online? My internet was down for close to a month when my modem went on the fritz and my account got hacked for a week or more a little while ago and I was unable to access my account.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

His whole account is gone.......when I punch in his name, gone.
All of the messages in my inbox / sent box? Gone.


----------



## tamarackreg

Double tap


----------



## tamarackreg

Laura Zone 5 said:


> His whole account is gone.......when I punch in his name, gone.
> All of the messages in my inbox / sent box? Gone.


Jealous cellmate deleted the account and destroyed his / her phone?


----------



## FarmboyBill

I tried getting women to kiss my toes, but when they saw my feets, they puked all over them. It was unpleasant. Shouldnt have taken them out to eat first lol


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I wondered........
We chatted daily; "how was your day, whatcha doing this weekend, etc"
Nothing real 'heavy' or 'deep'.
He never asked for my number, or offered his.

I wondered if (a) he is married, (b) recently divorced and not ready (c) reconciled (d) had a life event that was overwhelming and shut down all internet connections (e) found someone else, and took his profile down (if that's the case good for him, he's really came across as a down to earth good dude!!)


----------



## Nsoitgoes

Laura Zone 5 said:


> I wondered........
> We chatted daily; "how was your day, whatcha doing this weekend, etc"
> Nothing real 'heavy' or 'deep'.
> He never asked for my number, or offered his.
> 
> I wondered if (a) he is married, (b) recently divorced and not ready (c) reconciled (d) had a life event that was overwhelming and shut down all internet connections (e) found someone else, and took his profile down (if that's the case good for him, he's really came across as a down to earth good dude!!)


No telling. When I met Sweetie I hid my profile. I don't know whether that removes any previous correspondence or not. Some contacts just seem to fizzle out of their own accord. I had a few that did that. If he seemed like a good guy over a period of time he probably is. It's pretty hard to keep up a pretense for long without slipping up. Which is why I like to keep them talking. You can see if they are consistent. I hope things work out for you.


----------



## rkintn

He could have deleted his profile but I think it would show under the messages as "deleted user" I've given up on trying to understand the rules of online dating.


----------



## 54metalman

I am on Farmers Only. It's been good and have talked with some nice ladies but no connection yet. I hope someday to be able to meet a very special lady and have it go somewhere more! It's frustrating but I keep trying and looking!!


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

I might update my profile. 
Lazy argumentative controlling job jumper who wants a mommy so I can pursue other women.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

He's back.
Said it just disappeared.

Wolf, tell me why you chose that particular change??


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

Sometimes I get quiet and like to watch.I had writers block, what can I say.


----------



## roadless

WolfWalksSoftly said:


> I might update my profile.
> Lazy argumentative controlling job jumper who wants a mommy so I can pursue other women.


Don't do that Wolf, you'd have to much competition! eep:


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

roadless said:


> Don't do that Wolf, you'd have to much competition! eep:


True, but maybe I should go after the bad Girls and see how the other side lives.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

WolfWalksSoftly said:


> I might update my profile.
> Lazy argumentative controlling job jumper who wants a mommy so I can pursue other women.


We should start a dating site called "we don't fit in at POF".
lol

I am amazed at how many people over 45 that smoke weed.
My profile is very clear that I am not 4/20 friendly......wow that thins the herd. lol


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

It's a world of non hackers with minimal coping skills to life's little accidents of spilled milk.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

Sgt. Barnes.. The movie Platoon. 
You smoke this stuff to escape reality? .. I am reality. 
I can relate with Sgt. Barnes... Lol


----------



## roadless

WolfWalksSoftly said:


> True, but maybe I should go after the bad Girls and see how the other side lives.


My mom told me once to be a street angel but a home devil!
I didn't know what she meant at the time, but I do now!:angel:


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

I knew it!.. Lol


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I gotta ask; I don't think I need to start a new thread.........

Ladies.
For those of you on dating sites.......
What are your TOP 5 'total turn offs' when looking at profiles?
Visual or non visual.......


----------



## roadless

Shirtless bathroom selfies.
No profile, just the word ask.
Pictures of all their toys.
No pictures of the man.

I would be interested in the male point of view about the woman's profiles


----------



## Nsoitgoes

Laura Zone 5 said:


> I gotta ask; I don't think I need to start a new thread.........
> 
> Ladies.
> For those of you on dating sites.......
> What are your TOP 5 'total turn offs' when looking at profiles?
> Visual or non visual.......


Lots of boy toys in photos
Semi-naked photos (not beach pics - just in bathroom or  on the bed)
The phrase "adult fun"
Wants women half their age
The phrase "Travelling Companion" - Honey, you are not David Tennant.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Shirtless-bathroom-gym selfies

"Just ask" or when it talks about a first day "you pick".

Age perimeter starts at 1/2 or more their age.

Pictures with their kids (This is a personal preference thing; don't put your children on a dating site; there could be oodles of mega super perverts out there creeping)

Photos from the 1970's.


----------



## pairofthrees

Laura Zone 5 said:


> Pictures with their kids (This is a personal preference thing; don't put your children on a dating site; there could be oodles of mega super perverts out there creeping)


One time I was contacted by a woman who was a zumba instructor who had a group picture up of when she taught a class of girl scouts for an afternoon, right in the middle were both of my daughters. 
I replied and told her my daughters were in her picture and to please take it down. She did but never contacted me again.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Switching gears.

I completely revamped my profile.
Too many idiots that either don't know how to read, or simply skim.......

It now reads:

*About Me * 
Looking for someone to hang out with.
Go bowling, grab a bite to eat, go fishing, a euchre game, work on a project, go shooting, etc.
Not looking for you to 'pay my way'....I have 2 jobs and can fund my entertainment!! 

I prefer the company of men, because women are back stabbing, gossiping, poop sacks (well 90% of them) and men don't give a crap what other men or wearing, doing in the yard, or driving......

I am not interested in 'smoochy smoochy', I am just looking for friends to hang out with.


*First Date * 

I am not looking for a 'date'.
Date implies a lot of things I am not looking for.
I am looking for someone to hang out with......


----------



## oneraddad

That looks like one giant red flag.


----------



## FarmboyBill

yup, as dad says, kinda. I think youll have guys mixed up in the mind as to what you REALLY want. Also, they may have a hard time trying to align what you want, with what there willing to give.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

oneraddad said:


> That looks like one giant red flag.


Good. That will keep the feminine hygiene products away!! WHOOO HOOOO


----------



## Laura Zone 5

FarmboyBill said:


> yup, as dad says, kinda. I think youll have guys mixed up in the mind as to what you REALLY want. Also, they may have a hard time trying to align what you want, with what there willing to give.


I would love to respond to this bill but I have no idea what you are trying to say?


----------



## oneraddad

Laura Zone 5 said:


> Switching gears.
> 
> I completely revamped my profile.
> *Too many idiots that either don't know how to read*, or simply skim.......
> 
> It now reads:
> 
> *About Me *
> Looking for someone to hang out with.
> Go bowling, grab a bite to eat, go fishing, a euchre game, work on a project, go shooting, etc.
> Not looking for you to 'pay my way'....I have 2 jobs and can fund my entertainment!!
> 
> I prefer the company of men, because *women are back stabbing, gossiping, poop sacks (well 90% of them)* and men don't give a crap what other men or wearing, doing in the yard, or driving......
> 
> I am not interested in 'smoochy smoochy', I am just looking for friends to hang out with.
> 
> 
> *First Date *
> 
> I am not looking for a 'date'.
> Date implies a lot of things I am not looking for.
> I am looking for someone to hang out with......



So too many men are idiots that can't read and 90% of women are back stabbing, gossiping, poop sacks ?

That's a terrible view on life.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

.....


----------



## Laura Zone 5

oneraddad said:


> So too many men are idiots that can't read and 90% of women are back stabbing, gossiping, poop sacks ?
> 
> That's a terrible view on life.


1. Nobody asked you, Mr. Positive, for your opinion.
2. For someone who claims to be Mr. Positive you sure do make it a point to post very snarky, not helpful, mean spirited comments.
Usually only 1 sentence.
Creeping around looking to 'prove' how right you are that someone said one thing, now says something different.......that's a lot of negative seeking for someone so positive
3. Yeah, idiots. You have NO idea the idiotic things I have been messaged.
So idiot is the correct terminology.
4. And yeah, 90% of the women are back stabbin, gossipin' poop sacks.
I'm sure YOUR experience is super different because YOU are Mr. Positive.

Your crappy response "oh that's all red flags" was enough to bait.
I'm not an idiot. 

If my posts make your skin crawl then be a big boy and ignore them; no need for your snipey 1 sentence nastiness.


----------



## Clem

Laura Zone 5 said:


> 1. Nobody asked you, Mr. Positive, for your opinion.
> 2. For someone who claims to be Mr. Positive you sure do make it a point to post very snarky, not helpful, mean spirited comments.
> Usually only 1 sentence.
> 3. Yeah, idiots. You have NO idea the idiotic things I have been messaged.
> So idiot is the correct terminology.
> 4. And yeah, 90% of the women are back stabbin, gossipin' poop sacks.
> I'm sure YOUR experience is super different because YOU are Mr. Positive.
> 
> Your crappy response "oh that's all red flags" was enough to bait.
> I'm not an idiot.
> 
> If my posts make your skin crawl then be a big boy and ignore them; no need for your snipey 1 sentence nastiness.




LOL. And you complain about somebody being snippy. Or snipey, whichever you prefer. I guess it really *is* a pattern that is permitted.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

WAAAA HA HA HA HA HA clem you know nothing.
You have no idea what you are saying.
BACK UP in this thread and see where it STARTED and WHEN it started........


----------



## Clem

I(and nearly everybody else) can see that he's trying to help you. The kind of stuff you say you put in your profile is definitely enough to make anybody seriously looking to just keep on looking. There is an applicable expression about honey and vinegar.

you know, all the women in this forum are wondering if they're in your "90%". Way too much negativity in everything.

You know, sometimes, when you've made a big enough mess in the kitchen, it's best to close the restaurant while you clean up.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

I can understand why she put the things she did in her profile. I guess it would take a strong man to walk with a strong woman, not to say I'm a strong man...just a man is all.


----------



## FarmerJoe

I would take out this part 



> because women are back stabbing, gossiping, poop sacks (well 90% of them) and men don't give a crap what other men or wearing, doing in the yard, or driving......


I also don't think it will get the results you want, but give it a try and see how it goes. 
Good luck and let us know if it works.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I have had plenty of messages; folks wanting to chat and such......seems that this verbage is not as horrifying there as it is here.......
But for arguments sake, I will switch up the verbage and see if that opens the floodgates...... :smack

This has been my personal IRL experience with women, my entire life, and the reason why I prefer the company of MEN as friends / aquaintences.

It's not 'negative' *it's 'matter of fact and it's my personal experience.*

The men that I have talked too at length, the vast majority have said that the 'craizies and drama queens' they have met from POF has super positive happy happy profiles that, on the surface, looked very attractive.
Once they met (one guy found out on the first date!!) and spent a small amount of time together; the men found out; the person was nothing like the profile.

That's not me.
I am up front, and what I say in my profile, is not some fluffed up made up feel good load of hoooey. 
If someone reads my profile and is offended, you know what?
They will click the "no" button and move on.
Good chances are they will not send me a message scolding me for being negative, or not nice!


----------



## RideBarefoot

You never know what you're going to get with a profile on dating sites. I had one man send me a rather nasty message because I had one pic with me on a horse. His last girlfriend spent more time with her horse than him (according to him), so he was lashing out at a horsewoman. Told me women obviously prefer to ride a saddle rather than their man.

That opened up so many possibilities for a response; but I just politely wrote back "I hope you find what you're looking for. Good luck in your search".


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Barefoot, I have had 1 clown on POF and 1 clown on FO respond in a negative way.
Like you, I could CLEARLY see that they were not 'lashing out ON me' but 'at me, because of past hurts'.

FO guy, I told him he might want to be upfront in his profile and say he was looking for a submissive quite woman to cook and clean for him.
He was a piece of work.
The POF guy received a similar response as yours "I sure hope you find what you are looking for, have an amazing day".

I have 552 folks that have looked at my profile on FO; 517 on POF...and 1 snippy message each?
I'd say, my profile is not the problem. lol


----------



## RideBarefoot

Laura Zone 5 said:


> The men that I have talked too at length, the vast majority have said that the 'craizies and drama queens' they have met from POF has super positive happy happy profiles that, on the surface, looked very attractive.


This works both ways. One man I met for dinner commented on the waiter "leaving us alone" because "we were falling in love". No dude, I met you for dinner to talk and see if there was any interest on both sides. Save that stuff for a later day, possibly after you've learned my last name?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

OMG did you run like your hair was on fire???

I had one guy, whom I messaged with for about 24 hours, ask me to close my eyes and describe every inch of me in detail starting with how my hair smelled........
I replied "Tommy, that's creepy. I am not what you are looking for, but I do hope you find the one. Have a great day".

Then blocked him.


----------



## oneraddad

Laura Zone 5 said:


> Barefoot, I have had 1 clown on POF and 1 clown on FO respond in a negative way.
> Like you, I could CLEARLY see that they were not 'lashing out ON me' but 'at me, because of past hurts'.
> 
> FO guy, I told him he might want to be upfront in his profile and say he was looking for a submissive quite woman to cook and clean for him.
> He was a piece of work.
> The POF guy received a similar response as yours "I sure hope you find what you are looking for, have an amazing day".
> 
> I have 552 folks that have looked at my profile on FO; 517 on POF...and 1 snippy message each?
> I'd say, my profile is not the problem. lol



You've said you haven't met anybody or even been asked out, so if it's not your profile, what is it ? That's a lot of looks


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

300 of the looks were by me.


----------



## Nsoitgoes

RideBarefoot said:


> This works both ways. One man I met for dinner commented on the waiter "leaving us alone" because "we were falling in love". No dude, I met you for dinner to talk and see if there was any interest on both sides. Save that stuff for a later day, possibly after you've learned my last name?


One guy I was messaging with for about 3 days on FO had it all planned out that he was going to move in here and "work beside me". He "wanted a traditional relationship" where "a woman knows how to take care of her man".
LOLOL. I ask you guys - does that sound even remotely like me? 

I want to add that we never actually met in person. He got scared off when I told him that I didn't have time to meet for coffee but if he would care to come and hold the ramlings while I elastrated them...:run: <evil grin>

Sweetie won't hold ramlings either, but it doesn't scare him that I have an elastrator and know how to use it. rincess:


----------



## Laura Zone 5

oneraddad said:


> You've said you haven't met anybody or even been asked out, so if it's not your profile, what is it ? That's a lot of looks


Where did I say I have not met anyone?
Where did I say I have never been asked out?
How old is the post that you are diggin up?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

WolfWalksSoftly said:


> 300 of the looks were by me.


AHHHHHHHHH ego blow.
lol jk


----------



## FarmerJoe

My thought was that men (or not many men) go to a dating site for friendship only or hanging out. Hang out and bang or Netflix and chill comes to mind.
I read once somewhere a woman wrote she had 5 male friends that she would do stuff with. Hang out. Friends only. Once she got into a relationship and was taken, all five disappeared. Seems they were only hanging around in case she had a weak moment, a chance for some action.


----------



## Nsoitgoes

FarmerJoe said:


> My thought was that men (or not many men) go to a dating site for friendship only or hanging out. Hang out and bang or Netflix and chill comes to mind.
> I read once somewhere a woman wrote she had 5 male friends that she would do stuff with. Hang out. Friends only. Once she got into a relationship and was taken, all five disappeared. Seems they were only hanging around in case she had a weak moment, a chance for some action.


Well, I still have three men that I met online that I message with purely on a platonic basis. All three know that I have a steady squeeze. One takes me to the theater when he can't find anyone else to go with (we both love classical music. Sweetie doesn't) He started out as a prospect but we both agreed that although we love each other like siblings, it will never amount to anything romantically. One of the others I met, but he is something of a womanizer. BTDT. He is amusing, though, and I enjoy his banter. He knows he doesn't stand a chance. #3 is a delight. A very old fashioned older man who writes me twice a day. We have never met, nor is it likely that we ever will. He knows that. But I enjoy our conversations.

I think it depends on the people involved as to whether a man and a woman can be "just friends". When I look back I would say that about half of the close friendships I have had were with men. I can't say that any of them seemed to try to take it beyond friendship.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

I'm the all or nothing type..none of that "sitting on the bench waiting"stuff for me.
If I don't start, I don't play.


----------



## FarmboyBill

Tell it Wolf. Same here


----------



## roadless

Yeah, I'm not one to wait in line either.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Ok.....I don't get it.
I had guy friends that I worked on cars with.
I had guy friends that I drank beer and watched the races with.
I had guy friends that I played cards with.
I never slept with them, made out with them. 

It is that different now? You have to understand......I have only been 'unmarried' for a year now......(legally)
*I stopped hanging out w/ my guy friends out of respect for my ex.*
They all understood, and wished me well. No hard feelings. They understood.
No one got butt hurt. They were guys!!!! 

Is it all or nothing now?
No one can just be friends, there has to be snuggle poo poos and ownership?
If that's true, that sucks.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

If I was in a serious relationship and she would rather go play cards or watch a movie with guy friends, to me she isn't serious about me or the relationship. Doing stuff like that with a female friend is different. Unless my partner is BI sexual, but again I don't play that complicated stuff WTH lol

What is this butt hurt stuff ?..lol..And Bill, BILL!!, please don't answer that..lol


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Read again baby.

I 'had' guy friends, that I hung out with (NOT SEX or bf/gf kind of stuff) and out of respect for my ex I quit hanging out with them.

Today, I have no husband or SO.

So as a single woman, why can't I just have my 'guy friends back'.
Why does it have to be all huggy kissy you belong to me?
Why can't I just go fishin' w a guy and not make out?
Why can't I have guy friends that I call or call me and say "hey ya wana meet me at ___ to watch the game?


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

Laura Zone 5 said:


> Read again baby.
> 
> I 'had' guy friends, that I hung out with (NOT SEX or bf/gf kind of stuff) and out of respect for my ex I quit hanging out with them.
> 
> Today, I have no husband or SO.
> 
> So as a single woman, why can't I just have my 'guy friends back'.
> Why does it have to be all huggy kissy you belong to me?
> Why can't I just go fishin' w a guy and not make out?
> Why can't I have guy friends that I call or call me and say "hey ya wana meet me at ___ to watch the game?


I don't know why you shouldn't..that used to be called friends, not to be confused with friends with benefits. I was thinking more of nsoitgoes situation...baby.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I don't want FWB.
If I wanted that, I could do that......with a couple of guys half my age.
Ewwwww. That's just not me.

I just want someone to call or that can call me and say "hey I am free Wednesday evening, ya wana shoot pool, watch a game at the local pub, go fishing, come over and play card w/ me and a couple of buddies".........
No strings, no googly eyes, no hopes that if I have 2 beers I will want to make out.

Baby, it's a strange world out there.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

Laura Zone 5 said:


> Baby, it's a strange world out there.


You got that right..that's why I'm doing what I am..heading to the woods, if no one likes that kind of thing that's fine. But that's the lifestyle I want.

Just me, the dog, the animals of nature and freedom from the matrix. If a woman comes along that likes that thing and we are compatible.. BONUS !


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Wolfie; I really love people.
For a chick w/ a smidge of social anxiety, I really love people.
That's why I do what I do!!
SURE there are jackhammerheads out there and sure I/we grump about them.
But I want to host / go to cook outs.
I want to host / go play cards with 10-15 people, heck even just 3 others!

I tried the meet up in my area, and it is lame sauce.
Most of the groups are activity specific.....kayaking club, hiking club.....and most of those are for young people.
The stuff for the older farts (me) the groups are not very active, and most of the time, events are on nights I work. 

Once I get settled in my home, I will start real estate school.....
September I am going to sign up for Habitat for Humanity and pick 2 days a week to volunteer. 
It's a win win.
I will be helping a very worthy cause, and I will meet new people!!

I just thought seeking 'friends' on POF was an 'ok' thing......clearly that is not the case.


----------



## Nsoitgoes

WolfWalksSoftly said:


> I don't know why you shouldn't..that used to be called friends, not to be confused with friends with benefits. I was thinking more of nsoitgoes situation...baby.


My situation is totally above board. No benefits being spread around, and if that is what you were implying I take exception to it. Sweetie knows about them and knows that he has no competition. The fact is that if he doesn't trust me then there is no point in the relationship. He is back in NH. Most of his friends are up there. Some of them are women. Including his ex. He assures me they are friends only. I have no reason to disbelieve him. Nor him me. Suspicion is poison to a relationship.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

Nsoitgoes said:


> My situation is totally above board. No benefits being spread around, and if that is what you were implying I take exception to it. Sweetie knows about them and knows that he has no competition. The fact is that if he doesn't trust me then there is no point in the relationship. He is back in NH. Most of his friends are up there. Some of them are women. Including his ex. He assures me they are friends only. I have no reason to disbelieve him. Nor him me. Suspicion is poison to a relationship.


I wasn't judging you at all.....and didn't think bad of you whatsoever.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

Laura Zone 5 said:


> Wolfie; I really love people.
> For a chick w/ a smidge of social anxiety, I really love people.
> That's why I do what I do!!
> SURE there are jackhammerheads out there and sure I/we grump about them.
> But I want to host / go to cook outs.
> I want to host / go play cards with 10-15 people, heck even just 3 others!
> 
> I tried the meet up in my area, and it is lame sauce.
> Most of the groups are activity specific.....kayaking club, hiking club.....and most of those are for young people.
> The stuff for the older farts (me) the groups are not very active, and most of the time, events are on nights I work.
> 
> Once I get settled in my home, I will start real estate school.....
> September I am going to sign up for Habitat for Humanity and pick 2 days a week to volunteer.
> It's a win win.
> I will be helping a very worthy cause, and I will meet new people!!
> 
> I just thought seeking 'friends' on POF was an 'ok' thing......clearly that is not the case.


We aren't old farts yet..I think what you are wanting and going to do is great.


----------



## Shrek

I never had interest in the computer questionnaire dating and never really had any faith in the internet based dating sites. Closest to using the net for dating was to use it as the initial introduction to a real life first date in one of my safety zones but I never paid any attention to the women's online postings once we had started real world dating relationships.

Reading dozens or possibly a few hundred online descriptions of various women over about a 5 year period , I only found four (maybe five) who piqued my interest enough to allow them to enter my real world and after reconnecting with a previous real world interest , I see no women presenting themselves online that I find interesting enough to risk the real world life I enjoy now.

So I now enjoy my real world experience while moderating here and holding onto hope that some here use their online time to identify and initiate their generally 3 to 5 suitable online interest piques to risk expanding their real life environments as I perform the required moderation and janitorial content clean ups as necessary.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I don't know if I am busy or if I lost interest.......I haven't been to the site but 1-2 times in the last 2 weeks.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

I'm getting bored with it as well. It is kind of like a new toy, after a while it isn't as fun.


----------



## FarmboyBill

yup. That's the way I was with FO. I got tired of looking at all the good loking women who didn't want me, OR my lifestyle


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I simply have better things to do.


----------



## Sassy123

I'm new on here,but I can tell you POF is one of the worst dating sites I have ever been on.


----------



## RideBarefoot

Welcome Sassy, and I agree.


----------



## FarmboyBill

Glad your a broad, Sassy er aboard. lol


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

After having a Profile on there, I feel like an abused piece of meat..Of course the meat is Angus Ribeye..lol


----------



## FarmboyBill

Ah? U black then? lol


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

I never left Mister!


----------



## FarmboyBill

I never left Mr,,, ED? lol


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I still believe that I will make more friends (friends, folks of quality) volunteering.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

Laura Zone 5 said:


> I still believe that I will make more friends (friends, folks of quality) volunteering.


You would make friends just hanging around a Mail Box.


----------



## FarmerJoe

> I don't know if I am busy or if I lost interest.......I haven't been to the site but 1-2 times in the last 2 weeks.


So does this mean that your inbox is not full of friend requests?
Are there less inappropriate requests?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

No one is interested in just being friends; going fishing, playing cards, etc......
I have plenty of inbox action, but it's not what I am looking for.

The inappropriate has settled down, thank goodness!!

ETA: Updated my profile, answered a few messages, looked around and noticed a lot of new profiles; and a lot of 'shirtless men'.
Personally, I can't hit the 'no' button fast enough. I am more interested in what's inside the head and heart, not what the outside looks like!


----------



## wildcard

I'm taken but to be totally honest, I have an old account that I keep because occasionally I like to remind myself how good I got it with Girl.


----------

